
How do you manage the code quality of your projects? - mfocaraccio
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m Mariano Focaraccio, Founder &amp; CEO of Gitcolony (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gitcolony.com). We are working really hard to redefine how software companies manage the code quality of their projects.
I&#x27;d love to hear about your experience with code review, peer programming and QA processes to understand where the pain points are and make sure we can tackle them!<p>Gitcolony is still very much a beta - there are plenty of rough edges. It&#x27;d be great to hear your thoughts, good or bad!<p>Thanks for your time!
======
yegor256a
This is what we do: [http://www.yegor256.com/2014/08/13/strict-code-quality-
contr...](http://www.yegor256.com/2014/08/13/strict-code-quality-control.html)

~~~
mfocaraccio
Pretty interesting! Besides static code analysis, do you use any tool to
manage manual code review, functional testing and integrations with deployment
and task/issues management tools?

